# When do their growth spurts usually happen?



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

So, like the title says, I'm just wondering when they major growth spurts tend to be for chis. I know Yoshi has had a couple, particularly at 3 months, that was a huuuge one. But in the last month she seems to have hit a plateau and not really grown at all (she's about 5 months). I'm wondering if she'll have another in the next month or if she's stabalizing her rapid growing because she's due to stop soon. They usually stop growing around 6 months right (bone growth that is)? When they fill out, after they've stopped growing, do they fill out much?


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i'll be watching this thread, peanut hits 6mnths on saturday and im wondering if he'll get any bigger? hes 5.4llbs but is quite long and skinny.


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Sophie is 9 months and done growing. I think she stopped growing at about 7 months old. She's 4 lbs. I know she had one last little spurt about 5-6 months old (she was 3.6 lbs at that time), and that's when she really started looking like an adult chi. All the baby curves were gone! Some people say their chi's keep growing up to a year, but I've personally never seen a dog of any kind grow that long. Another thing, I had Sophie spayed at 6 months, and that was when she gained a few ounces, so I'm not sure if it was a growth spurt or if she grew because she was spayed. I've heard that they gain weight after being spayed. I think there is a sticky with a growth chart somewhere...


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Here it is:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=8769


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

im not sure that growth chart was right for me because he was heading for 4.5llbs fully grown, but hes suddenly had a growth spurt and is 5.4llbs now. so it wasn't really very accurate for me.
i think he needs to balance out a bit still, he just looks long!! :shock:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

> he just looks long


like a sausage. LOL


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

holly&peanut said:


> i'll be watching this thread, peanut hits 6mnths on saturday and im wondering if he'll get any bigger? hes 5.4llbs but is quite long and skinny.


Leya is pretty long too... :wave: She is a 7 lbs...she has to loose about 2lbs because the vet said she should be within that range, shes a bit chunky. So far so good though.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolly was 4.5 pounds at 4 1/2 mos. then almost DOUBLE (7.1) that at 8 months. I think she might be finished (9 mos), but who knows? She's perfect no matter what and I like her this size...not so fragile and I don't worry like I did when she was 4 pounds.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby is 8 months old now, and I would say that she had a MAJOR growth spurt, I mean gaining close to a lb. when she was about 6/6.5 months old. She was only 14 oz when I got her at 7.5 weeks, and now she is a whopping 5.7/5.8 lbs. I think chis are done growing by the time they are about 8-10 months though. At least this is what I'm thinking with my dog. I hope this helped...


----------



## Jmc168 (Oct 24, 2013)

I will take note of all your inputs. My Mochie is turning 3 months end of November. Thanks!


----------

